# Stories with Sabotage



## The Educator (Sep 12, 2007)

Please inform me on any stories in which the BHM's or BBW's food has been sabotaged in order to fatten them up that you know of. I very much like a "Sizable Marriage" and "Secret Fatteners". So the gainer can be of either sex.

Disclaimer: If this sounds sadistic to you please remember it's just fantasy just like any other type of BDSM or stories about immobility. In real life I'm totally against sabotaging a person's diet.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Observer (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting thought, However, diet talk is generally a no-no at Dimensions and people here know that they don't work anyway . Perhaps for that reason no one that I can remember has ever submitted a story based primsarily on such a theme.

In the current series "Bringing Diown the Queen Bee" there is definitely an appeal for help on diet advice which is turned around as part of a revenge theme, and there are references to protagonists representing as lo-cal things which are in fact spiked the other way. That's about as close to sabotage as it gets.

Other suggestions folks?


----------



## The Educator (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL sorry I should have worded it better I didn't mean A diet, I just meant diet in the sense in what the protagonist eats generally. In which case there are a number of stories like that 

Just changed it so it's more understandable.


----------



## Atilde (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello, 

There is some about sabotage stories here in the stories. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/true.html 

I'm not sure about what you are really looking for, but it is important to know if your interest is about the idea of the sabotage... she or he doesn't know that... 

Or if your interest is more in idea of revenge, it is another idea, or if you are looking for a story with a good description of the weight gain. If you are looking for the body anr mind change etc... 

Look in the stories here, you will find all style and developments of these ideas. 

There are other places for stories too, but I'm sure that you will find your pleasure here. 

Take care 

Atilde


----------



## Lardibutts (Sep 12, 2007)

So what about your average Wilson Barbers? I just love the sabotage in them - a prim politician, a health freak, a TV pontificator, a social worker - you always know the little mid west diner or the home delivery pizza boy is going to blow the lady way into SSBWdom.
And its never any surprise that after they've been totally sabotaged, WB's enlarged ladies are always much happier

Then there is "Millie's Revenge" by Cal Stephens, one of my big favourites, a dish really eaten cold.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Sep 13, 2007)

My series that's going on now (Cruise Ship) may be considered sabatoge in the widest sense of the word, if you're interested. But, then again, it might not.


----------



## The Educator (Sep 13, 2007)

Atilde said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is some about sabotage stories here in the stories.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/true.html
> ...



I've read most of the stories in the dimensions library but thanks anyway. 

Can be about revenge or not. The "she or he doesn't know that" is the important part.


----------



## Scx (Sep 25, 2007)

You might be interested in Table-Turning by Mack27

_Scx_


----------

